# Samsung Is Giving Galaxy Note 3 Owners $50 In Google Play Credit Just For Buying The Phone (US Only)



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

This is official and real. I got $50.00 in 5 minutes NBS......

Your welcome

http://samsungnote3.prizelogic.com/


----------



## triumphrider (Dec 19, 2011)

I got mine last night

Sent from my SM-N900V using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

Got mine yesterday. Guess I'll buy Modern Combat 4 now.


----------



## sniperkill (Sep 5, 2011)

Whats going on with this? Is it over or something? I followed the link in the O.P. but I think its a dead link.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------

